# Another Craigslist Ad



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

"Alfalfa RFV 110 14% Protein $145 a Ton (Dairy Quality)"

Since when is 110RFV dairy quality?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Some of my grass hay tests higher on protein and RFV then that.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

That is to catch the eye of the person who don't know better an just notices,"dairy quality"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Any of you ever read "best of Craigslist"???
That's some funny sheet right there !!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Any of you ever read "best of Craigslist"???
> That's some funny sheet right there !!!!


Yea.

Some have to be made up just to be "best of CL"

Rants and Raves can be interesting also.


----------

